# Service und Support > Testforum >  test

## Tim1968

test test Wertes Forum,

vor einem halben Jahr wurde bei mir im Alter von 51 aggressiver Prostatakrebs GS 5+4=9b mit mindestens regionalen Metastasen diagnostiziert. 
Den gegenseitigen Respekt und das fachliche Knowhow hier finde ich sehr beeindruckend.  Daher erlaube ich mir, 
fdgsdfg sdfg sdf gsdfg  df g test test

----------

